# I have an RX 580 8GB (Powercolor Red Devil Edition), but my PSU only has a 6 pin.



## funkymonky (May 16, 2019)

My psu is 500w and my card is the one in the title. I didn't know an 8 pin could be used to power a motherboard, so I just assumed it was for the pcie.
The card requires an 8+6 pin. Could I get an adapter or only use the 6 pin?
Also, I read online somewhere that my card's 8 pin and 6 pin share the same power thingy, so they connect to the same thing to power the whatever. (Sorry, not that good at the internals of GPUs)


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (May 16, 2019)

What power supply do you have? If it only has a single 6 pin, I don’t think it’s a good idea to use that unit.


----------



## funkymonky (May 16, 2019)

500W (ModelR-8500BTX) 
I got my case with the PSU preinstalled from here.








						Rosewill - Black, Hot-Dipped Galvanized Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with 500W Power Supply - R536-BK - Newegg.com
					

Buy Rosewill - Black, Hot-Dipped Galvanized Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with 500W Power Supply - R536-BK with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




Could I use a 6 pin to 6+2 pin adapter to only use the 8 pin until I get a good psu? I won't be OCing at all


----------



## SoNic67 (May 16, 2019)

I did use the adapter too, on my daughter's PC with 450W PS. Still in use... Playing 1080p games.


----------



## funkymonky (May 16, 2019)

Would something like this work? https://www.amazon.com/Graphics-Express-Splitter-Power-Extension/dp/B073M4643C

I know this probably wouldn't work, but could you use a 6 pin to 6+2 pin, then use the 6+2 pin for a dual 6+2 pin adapter?

I'm not even playing 1080p, I'm at 1280x1024 until I upgrade my monitor.
I should be able to get 60fps on high to ultra

I'll get an adapter, hopefully it works. If not, I'll post my results here, watch me blow up my entire home.

They're dirt cheap anyways


----------



## John Naylor (May 16, 2019)

If you have the card, just the card's connectors' newegg says it's 8 pin.









						Used - Like New: PowerColor RED DRAGON Radeon RX 580 Video Card AXRX 580 8GBD5-3DHDV2/OC - Newegg.com
					

Buy Used - Like New: PowerColor RED DRAGON Radeon RX 580 8GB GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support ATX Video Card AXRX 580 8GBD5-3DHDV2/OC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




*PowerColo rSeriesRED DRAGON ModelAXRX 580 8GBD5-3DHDV2/OC *
Power Connector8-Pin

The 8 pin can carry 150 watts ... the slot can carry 75 ,,, that's 225 watts. 

The 6 pin can carry 75 watts ... the slot can carry 75 ,,, that's 150 watts. 

According to TPU testing, the reference 580 needs 208 watts ... 6 pin's 150 (75 + 75) watts wont cut it.






When the 480 came out, early models had 6 pin connectors ..... there were failures, even fried cards but, as with everything else, the issue was exaggerrated.   AMD issued a fix that was applied to those with the 6 pin cards that reduced power (and performance) .    There's many articles on the topic, you can find them with a web search on "RX480 power issue". 

Can ya get away with it ... probably.   Would I recommend it ?  No.   If ya fry ya MoBo slot or the card, you installed the card contrary to both manufacturers recommendations and you'd have no case to return either.  If ya wait for sales, can usually find a Seasonic S12 520 / 620 / 650 for $35 or so.


----------



## funkymonky (May 16, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> If you have the card, just the card's connectors' newegg says it's 8 pin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the expert reply with the info I needed, I will get an adapter and use that for now.


----------



## Chomiq (May 16, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> If you have the card, just the card's connectors' newegg says it's 8 pin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His is RED DEVIL, which uses 8+6 setup:








						PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Devil review
					

We review the PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Devil with 8GB graphics memory. This three slot cooled mainstream graphics card series will allow you to play your games in both the Full HD 1080P range as ... Product Photos




					www.guru3d.com
				



The one you posted is RED DRAGON


----------



## funkymonky (May 16, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Doesn't it come with
> 
> His is RED DEVIL, which uses 8+6 setup:
> 
> ...


LOL, thank you, I didn't notice he said that. I've decided on using my PCI-E 6 pin and converting my 2 molexes to an 8pin.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (May 16, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> If you have the card, just the card's connectors' newegg says it's 8 pin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wasn't that issue being the card drawing more than the 75w through the PCI-E slot instead rather than the PEG connector?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 16, 2019)

It will run off a single 8 pin pcie but not the 6 pin so just get an adaptor 6>8pin pcie. The "extra" 6 pin connector is for extra power headroom when overclocking and increasing voltage and power limits.


----------



## John Naylor (May 17, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> His is RED DEVIL, which uses 8+6 setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoops.... bad click but really doesn't matter.  That extra 6 pin is not required for a card that caps out at 200 watts.

75 slot + 150 8 pin = 225 watts.   And if the user does not OC, I would not be concerned too much with a single 8 pin.  But I notice that in MSI afterburner, even the red devil allows a 50% increase in power limit ... which means 200 watts x 1.50 or 300 watts.  So with a 6 pin connector, I would use the power limiter to knock the power limit down quite  abit.

An "adapter" doesn't to magic.   While it lets you connect the two different size connectors it does not increase the power that the wires / connectors / PSU are rated for,  Using a x 8 x 6 adapter is OK for connecting a 8 pin PSU feed to a 6 pin card, not the other way around.   Aside from the cables, what can the PSU handle.  That card will pull 16,7 amps, I personaly would want the 12V rail to which it is connected to be rated for at least 20 amps, and that's assuming no other devices are connected to that rail.

The other issue with adapters is "cheap sells" ... I keep a desk drawer full or burnt / failed adapters what were assembled poorly.   I generally make my own cables or buy from a reputable builder such as mainframe.     One bad cale / pin connection in a $1,99 cable means smoke in the room.



MrGRiMv25 said:


> Wasn't that issue being the card drawing more than the 75w through the PCI-E slot instead rather than the PEG connector?



Well here we have both ... the 6 pin cable means you gonna get 75 watts, when the 480 wanted more than 150, it wa spulling that needed power from the slot as the PSU wasn't supplying it ... not that a 6 -pin cable ouldn't pull more if it was avilable but the reason was the PSU could not supply enough to that cable thru it's 6 pin slot.


----------



## SoNic67 (May 17, 2019)

That PowerColor Red Dragon is exactly the card that I have in my other PC, running well with power from a 6 pin connector with an 6-8 adapter. Power limit might be teoreticaly 200W, but I didn't see that happening. No OC here, not past what factory was.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (May 18, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> Well here we have both ... the 6 pin cable means you gonna get 75 watts, when the 480 wanted more than 150, it wa spulling that needed power from the slot as the PSU wasn't supplying it ... not that a 6 -pin cable ouldn't pull more if it was avilable but the reason was the PSU could not supply enough to that cable thru it's 6 pin slot.



Ahh, right. I didnt pay too much attention to the issue at the time as I had an nVidia card back then, I just remember vaguely reading about it on some tech sites when the power draw issue first came to light.


----------



## Shabyman (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi guys i need some help, i know this forum maybe old.

I have a *Corsair CXM 600W* and i just bought a powercolour rx580 and it has and 8 pin only, but ive gone and bought a cable and its wrong and now im confused how i connect my graphics card to my psu. All my last cards have never had to be connected to the psu directly.

i have attached a screenshot of the psu slots and a picture of the gc slot, a link to buy the right connector/s would be amazing.

thanks in advance


----------



## HammerON (Oct 25, 2019)

Well if you do have a CorsairCX600M, it is listed as having two PCI-E Connectors. Did you buy the PSU new? If so you should have the cable you need. The modular cables should be labeled if I am correct.
Here is a picture of your PSU with the labels:


----------



## Shabyman (Oct 25, 2019)

I am using the bottom two already, with the two connectors i believe for my 2 HHD and think 1 for my CDROM, but i built this in 2015 and only recently got the new graphics card this week.

I put all my spare cables in a box, i cant see any which would fit either of the top two slots


----------

